

The Problem with Paypal's Node vs Java Benchmarks - misframer
https://vividcortex.com/blog/2013/12/09/analysis-of-paypals-node-vs-java-benchmarks/

======
anuraj
You are actually trying to bench mark asynchronous vs synchronous code - and
the result is obvious. More relevant may be pitting node against vert.x for
example - and node should not be faster than vert.x for most cases at least.

